# Adapting Kenpo for a disability



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 26, 2005)

We have a great new student in our school who happens to have a prosthetic leg.  He is strong and eager to learn, and does what he can in terms of the drills.  He runs and is physically fit.  He came to us from a brief try at jujitsu, where he told us the takedowns proved to be very difficult for him.  We are working on adapting the Kenpo techniques to meet his needs, and its at times challenging, especially in terms of helping him maintain balance.  Some of the techniques need to be changed quite a bit so I am going to videotape him so we can all remember the adaptations.  Im curious if anyone here has learned Kenpo with a similar disability or has ever developed or adapted Kenpo techniques for someone with a disability.  If you have, or even if you havent and you just have some ideas you think might be of benefit, please do share.   

Thanks!  
MJ


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Aug 26, 2005)

I briefly taught a guy who was partially paralyzed in one leg--like a stroke survivor.   Had to totally modify the stances.  Think of being stuck in a cat stance and not being able to do more than pivot on the back leg.  And forget about kicking.  Rotational torque:  none.  Focused a lot on fast hand movements, soft-style strikes.  I think it was a frustrating experience for everyone.  I think he didn't last six months.

I also briefly taught a guy with one arm.  That was much easier.

Taught a deaf kid.  No problem.

Briefly taught a blind guy.  He never could block a punch.  But when he grabbed hold of you, he never let go and he could punch really hard.


----------



## gmkuoha (Aug 26, 2005)

WE have an absolute awesome woman student in Billings, MT that is a confined to a wheelchair and does just great. I helped the instructor accomodate the techniques and forms to fit her but very little needed to be done and she is progressing just slightly behind a normal student. She has been in for about 5-6 years now and I certainly would not challenge her at any time.

 I also had another parapalegic student in the 70's that did well and even competted in tournaments in weapons and fighting and did very well bring home trophies everytime he entered. It turned out that after a time of learning Ki Principles, he actually started walking which amazed his doctors and when he was able to father a child it blew all of them away. I'm still very proud of Jim Gray as he taught me as much as I taught him.
 Grandmaster Kuoha


----------



## MJS (Aug 26, 2005)

Here is an interesting thread on a similar discussion in the Ninjutsu section.  I found the pic. on page 3 to be very interesting!

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24855&page=1&pp=15

While it certainly proves to be a challenging task, it will definately make us think even harder about the various techniques.  As for ways to adapt.  I know that you said he is able to run, but how does he adapt when it comes time to do a kicking movement?  If this proves to be difficult, the kick might be able to be substituted for a stomp or a very low kick to the shin.  

I think that videotaping this would be a valuable tool.  In addition, doing regular training during class, simulating an injury, would benefit everyone!  

Good luck with this and let us know how it goes!  

Mike


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 27, 2005)

Thanks to all of you for sharing your stories and ideas. 





			
				Old Fat Kenpoka said:
			
		

> Focused a lot on fast hand movements, soft-style strikes. I think it was a frustrating experience for everyone. I think he didn't last six months.


 We are definitely going to be emphasizing the hand strikes. I worked a couple of drills with him on the focus pads and he did really well. He is definitely experiencing some success and hopefully that will keep him motivated. I'm sorry that your student gave up on it, and I really hope that won't be the case here. I think Kenpo is a perfect art for making adaptations...it's just a matter of finding the right combinations of the alphabet to make words that he can use. Thanks for sharing your experiences.  



			
				gmkuoha said:
			
		

> I'm still very proud of Jim Gray as he taught me as much as I taught him.


 That's awesome. Your stories are inspirational thanks!  

Thanks Mike perfect link! I really found the post on training on one leg to be a great idea for everyone! I wonder how he'd do without the prosthetic leg on for training. I'm not prepared to try that with him yet since I wouldn't know how to begin, but I'd love to know more about it, especially in terms of what is realistic to expect and how to direct him. I also really loved that guy's T-shirt on page 3! Pity can be a source of embarrassment for people with different needs.  When he takes my class I treat him like any other student. I just give him options for other things that he can do for times he feels he can't do something we are doing. In that respect he is no different from any other student with an injury. Like the guy with bone spurs on his feet who can't do jumping jacks, or the two guys with shoulder problems who can't do push-ups or certain moves like Locked Wing for instance - we look for ways to adapt or change what they are doing. 
Most kicks are a problem for him. Especially, roundhouse kicks are out as he can't pivot on the prosthetic leg. He can do ball kicks and side kicks quite well, but the problem is in the landing of the kick...he can become off balance. He also needs to balance himself on the prosthetic leg in order to get the kick off, and what concerns me about that is that he could easily be pulled off balance if the kick were intercepted since he can't use the prosthesis for recovery of balance. Luckily there are not too many kicks in our techniques. Of course just after telling him this, the technique of the week was Checking The Storm with two kicks LOL so we all laughed when we realized it. Then using the same attack, with input from the student, my instructor, myself and the other student teachers, we came up with a technique that really worked well for him. He did great with it too- showing excellent power and control! 

I really like the idea of stomps and possibly shin kicks Mike. If we do have him kick, we've been trying to look at ways that he can land so as to safely gain leverage by using his opponent's body to his advantage. 

MJ


----------



## Shodan (Aug 27, 2005)

I think it is awesome that you guys are putting in the time and effort to really help this student out.  You could have just brushed him aside with the attitude that he won't go far cuz he can't do things........but no, your willingness to view this as something you can all work on, figure out and learn from is admirable.

  I can't even imagine having to re-learn things with a prosthetic leg.....but I can relate a bit as I had to sort of re-learn balance and such after a total re-constructive knee surgery.  With my brace on, I was constantly bruising my opposite leg doing kicks cuz it would brush against the HUGE dials on the side of the brace........I was so used to using the supporting leg as a guide in kicking.  I had to sort of widen my stance for kicking because of that.  One drill my instructor had me do......which may or may not benefit this student is hoping forward across the studio from leg to leg on diagonals into one-leg stances.  Once I would land, I would have to gain my balance before doing the next hop by propping the non-supporting leg against the inner knee of the supporting leg.  Once I got it down forwards, we'd work the drill hopping backwards.  Other balance drills might benefit him as well......it really helped me in getting my overall balance back.  How long has he had the prosthetic?

  Another thing that helped me (and others I guess) was that after I got my brace, people didn't always remember that I had it on........they'd do their techniques and slam into my brace and hurt themselves.  I began tying a red bandana around the leg with the brace on to remind people.......became sort of my "trademark" of sorts.  If there is a problem with students forgetting about his leg (I'm assuming it is not obvious here with gi pants on)........might suggest that if you think it would help.

  Bravo to this man for pursuing and interest despite a handicap too.......I bet he is a very neat person to know.

  :asian:


----------



## bushi jon (Aug 27, 2005)

How I would approach it. He has a built in weapon. How would you like to get sept with a fake leg to the heel? How fun front kick to the knee? He does not have a disability he has an above avearage ability


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 27, 2005)

Shodan said:
			
		

> I think it is awesome that you guys are putting in the time and effort to really help this student out. You could have just brushed him aside with the attitude that he won't go far cuz he can't do things........but no, your willingness to view this as something you can all work on, figure out and learn from is admirable.


 Thanks Shodan for your kind words. He really is just like any other student who for now needs some extra attention, but already he is learning how to adapt and do the things that work for him. Like any other student he needs to fill his toolbox with Kenpo moves that work for him. It's about building on his strengths I think. I agree with you bushi jon that we can look to work it to his advantage. I told him to see for himself and that we would also be looking to see how he could use it as a weapon. 






			
				Shodan said:
			
		

> I can't even imagine having to re-learn things with a prosthetic leg.....but I can relate a bit as I had to sort of re-learn balance and such after a total re-constructive knee surgery. With my brace on, I was constantly bruising my opposite leg doing kicks cuz it would brush against the HUGE dials on the side of the brace........I was so used to using the supporting leg as a guide in kicking. I had to sort of widen my stance for kicking because of that. One drill my instructor had me do......which may or may not benefit this student is hoping forward across the studio from leg to leg on diagonals into one-leg stances. Once I would land, I would have to gain my balance before doing the next hop by propping the non-supporting leg against the inner knee of the supporting leg. Once I got it down forwards, we'd work the drill hopping backwards. Other balance drills might benefit him as well......it really helped me in getting my overall balance back. How long has he had the prosthetic?


Sorry to hear about your knee Shodan! I'm glad you are finding ways to work with it. Thanks for the drill. I'm not sure if he can hop and regain balance on the prosthesis as it goes above the knee joint, so it's pretty stiff and sometimes even a step in that is too wide on the regular leg causes a loss of balance, but I do think he could benefit from some balancing exercises on that regular leg, so thanks for that suggestion. I never asked him how he got it because I didn't think it mattered, but how long he's had it could matter in terms of being used to it. I'll have to ask. 






			
				Shodan said:
			
		

> Another thing that helped me (and others I guess) was that after I got my brace, people didn't always remember that I had it on........they'd do their techniques and slam into my brace and hurt themselves. I began tying a red bandana around the leg with the brace on to remind people.......became sort of my "trademark" of sorts. If there is a problem with students forgetting about his leg (I'm assuming it is not obvious here with gi pants on)........might suggest that if you think it would help.


 Good point. At first he would have his gi pants rolled so I could easily see it and not have to think about it. Lately his pants have been rolled down and for a split second it's like, "wait a minute?" but I need only see him move a bit to notice. Having it unmarked could work to his advantage though so we shall see. We had a student in our school who wore a brace for awhile on his knee and all I can say is _OUCH (plus a few filtered words) _when I forgot it was there! In sparring he would mark it like you did, and that was a big help for the rest of us to not get seriously injured by it. 




			
				SHODAN said:
			
		

> Bravo to this man for pursuing and interest despite a handicap too.......I bet he is a very neat person to know.


 It is cool that he's doing this. He's a totally nice guy, but from what I know of him so far I really don't believe that has anything to do with his prosthetic leg.

MJ


----------



## Spaniard (Aug 27, 2005)

I have no suggestions, but I read that a fairly high-ranking San Soo black belt (like a ninth I believe) that is in a wheelchair. 

I also saw a TV news story on a guy in a wheelchair that did EPAK.  He had a specially designed wheel chair that was very maneuverable.  He was flat out scary.  He did a technique where he 1-2 parried a punch, then reached down and grabbed the standing attacker's leg, knocked him on his back and did a wheelie stomp for a finish.  It was inspiring and, as I said, just scary.

I wish you the best in this endeavor!

Erik P.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 27, 2005)

Spaniard said:
			
		

> I have no suggestions, but I read that a fairly high-ranking San Soo black belt (like a ninth I believe) that is in a wheelchair.
> 
> I also saw a TV news story on a guy in a wheelchair that did EPAK. He had a specially designed wheel chair that was very maneuverable. He was flat out scary. He did a technique where he 1-2 parried a punch, then reached down and grabbed the standing attacker's leg, knocked him on his back and did a wheelie stomp for a finish. It was inspiring and, as I said, just scary.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your encouragement! :asian:


----------



## searcher (Aug 27, 2005)

I have trained with a guy with a prosthetic leg and and he did very well.   He was even good with his kicking skills.  It had a tremendous help with his co-ordination and with his getting around with his prosthetic.   I had 1 boxer that had half of a calf and he also did very well.  They all can learn to use their hands very well and they learn to compensate for their mobility, given that in time it became difficult to tell that they had any disability.

A few years ago I saw a guy on T.V. that was a high ranking BB in kenpo that had lived his entire life in a wheelchair.  He had adapted the use of his wheelchair in place of his kicks.   This guy was amazing.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 27, 2005)

searcher said:
			
		

> I have trained with a guy with a prosthetic leg and and he did very well. He was even good with his kicking skills. It had a tremendous help with his co-ordination and with his getting around with his prosthetic. I had 1 boxer that had half of a calf and he also did very well. They all can learn to use their hands very well and they learn to compensate for their mobility, given that in time it became difficult to tell that they had any disability.


Thanks for your input searcher.  I hope studying with us helps to improve his coordination in the same way!  



> A few years ago I saw a guy on T.V. that was a high ranking BB in kenpo that had lived his entire life in a wheelchair. He had adapted the use of his wheelchair in place of his kicks. This guy was amazing.


It must be the same man Erik saw on T.V.  I'd love to see that footage...


----------



## Simon Curran (Aug 28, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> It must be the same man Erik saw on T.V. I'd love to see that footage...


Yeah, me too, sounds awesome.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 1, 2005)

Awesome, MJ! :supcool:  That's one of the things I love about Kenpo; it can be tailored to the individual.  I'm sure you're doing a great job with him & like everyone else said, please keep us updated on his progress - that way all of us can learn from this experience. 

Hugs,
Gin-Gin


----------



## MJS (Sep 7, 2005)

Just wanted to give this thread a little bump.  

MJ-  How is the student progressing in the classes?  Is he having a easy or difficult time with the various techniques?  

Please let us know! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 7, 2005)

MJS said:
			
		

> Just wanted to give this thread a little bump.
> 
> MJ- How is the student progressing in the classes? Is he having a easy or difficult time with the various techniques?
> 
> ...


 Mike, 

The school's been closed, except for a couple of classes, for summer vacation.  I'll let you know how it's going when we get back to it.  

MJ


----------



## RevIV (Sep 7, 2005)

I like a lot of the responses that have been given so far and I thought I would share my personal experiences.  I adapt the style of kempo that I teach to the individual, disabled or not.  Everyone has slight differences in their mannerism, body makeup, and ability so each person does things a little different.  With that said, I have 2 black belts both promoted over the past 2 years that have had to overcome some major differences.  One of them has been blind for her entire life and the only activity she does has been Kempo for the past 20 years.  When she came to me 5 years ago none of her previous instructors treated her like a Kempo student she could not even hold a crane stance for more than 4 seconds, so thats what we did first (she also has an obesity problem which hinders her balance)  we then took all of her techniques and made them work off of a grab of some sort.  I had to level with her and ask if she could hear me punching and if so to teach me, she couldnt so the initial block of most of the techniques were kind of inadaquete so like i said we moved them to touch.  Needless to say after 5 years and talking to 2 of my instructors they said to me "reaching black belt was about personal excellence" and that level is graded on the person not the group.  So she tested and passed.  The next individual was in a major car wreck and was not supposed to live, let alone walk. he is now doing both with a black belt.  So no, neither of these individuals jump through the air, but both have the heart and spirit of a black belt.  Side note, the gentlemen who was never to walk, went through the entire black belt test with everyone else and did a great job,  Sure he fell a few times, but don't we all, it's the ones who get back up who deserve the credit.
In Peace,
Jesse
www.dpkempo.com


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 7, 2005)

Jesse,

 Excellent work with your students and and for sharing the inspiring stories.
 Kudos to you and your instructors.

 -Michael


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 7, 2005)

Jesse that was awesome to read!  I especially love your line: "reaching black belt was about personal excellence".  To me this can be done while maintaining high expectations with realistic goals for the individual.  I'm glad you didn't give up on your students and that they did not give up on themselves.  Both of those days must have been proud for everyone involved! 

Thanks for sharing.

MJ :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Sep 7, 2005)

RevIV said:
			
		

> I adapt the style of kempo that I teach to the individual, disabled or not. Everyone has slight differences in their mannerism, body makeup, and ability so each person does things a little different. With that said, I have 2 black belts both promoted over the past 2 years that have had to overcome some major differences. One of them has been blind for her entire life and the only activity she does has been Kempo for the past 20 years. When she came to me 5 years ago none of her previous instructors treated her like a Kempo student she could not even hold a crane stance for more than 4 seconds, so thats what we did first (she also has an obesity problem which hinders her balance) we then took all of her techniques and made them work off of a grab of some sort. I had to level with her and ask if she could hear me punching and if so to teach me, she couldnt so the initial block of most of the techniques were kind of inadaquete so like i said we moved them to touch. Needless to say after 5 years and talking to 2 of my instructors they said to me "reaching black belt was about personal excellence" and that level is graded on the person not the group. So she tested and passed. The next individual was in a major car wreck and was not supposed to live, let alone walk. he is now doing both with a black belt. So no, neither of these individuals jump through the air, but both have the heart and spirit of a black belt. Side note, the gentlemen who was never to walk, went through the entire black belt test with everyone else and did a great job, Sure he fell a few times, but don't we all, it's the ones who get back up who deserve the credit. In Peace, Jesse


Wonderful stories, Jesse! Thank you for sharing them; they are an inspiration to all of us.  I also like the fact that you adapt the Art to the individual, whether they are disabled or not.  

Respectfully,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## RevIV (Sep 8, 2005)

Thank you for all the replies.  One of the hardest things to do with these kind of students is to be hard on them.  But in reality that is sometimes the best thing for them.  It actually makes them feel like they are being treated like the rest of the student body and not coddled like they cannot do it.  Trust me, it is hard but they respect you for it.
In Peace
Jesse
If anyone is in the New England area, feel free to stop by the school
www.dpkempo.com


----------



## searcher (Sep 8, 2005)

RevIV said:
			
		

> I like a lot of the responses that have been given so far and I thought I would share my personal experiences. I adapt the style of kempo that I teach to the individual, disabled or not. Everyone has slight differences in their mannerism, body makeup, and ability so each person does things a little different. With that said, I have 2 black belts both promoted over the past 2 years that have had to overcome some major differences. One of them has been blind for her entire life and the only activity she does has been Kempo for the past 20 years. When she came to me 5 years ago none of her previous instructors treated her like a Kempo student she could not even hold a crane stance for more than 4 seconds, so thats what we did first (she also has an obesity problem which hinders her balance) we then took all of her techniques and made them work off of a grab of some sort. I had to level with her and ask if she could hear me punching and if so to teach me, she couldnt so the initial block of most of the techniques were kind of inadaquete so like i said we moved them to touch. Needless to say after 5 years and talking to 2 of my instructors they said to me "reaching black belt was about personal excellence" and that level is graded on the person not the group. So she tested and passed. The next individual was in a major car wreck and was not supposed to live, let alone walk. he is now doing both with a black belt. So no, neither of these individuals jump through the air, but both have the heart and spirit of a black belt. Side note, the gentlemen who was never to walk, went through the entire black belt test with everyone else and did a great job, Sure he fell a few times, but don't we all, it's the ones who get back up who deserve the credit.
> In Peace,
> Jesse
> www.dpkempo.com


Very inspirational story.   Its wonderful to here of a success like that.


----------



## Shodan (Sep 8, 2005)

I also loved reading about your students Jesse- thanks for posting their stories- that's awesome!!  They found a great studio with a great instructor it sounds like.  Not everyone would have seen the potential in them as you did.  Awesome!!  

  We train with a man that is in his 80's.  He can't do everything in the way of stretching, some of the twist stances, etc. but he puts a lot of effort into every class which is all you can ask of a person.  Do your best- whatever that may be.  

  I am currently attending a new class where I am constantly being humbled.   It's helped me to relate to those in class I've seen coming thru over the years (in my Kenpo training) that are trying to overcome physical limitations, etc.  Cuz now I am in that position myself!!

 At my Kenpo school, this doesn't apply as the mix of age is closer to mine with those older AND younger than myself and fellow knee injury folks.  But last night at the new school, I was the oldest female there (at 32) in with a bunch of teens- I was also the most out of shape AND the only one with an old injury so I had my knee brace on.  I'm trying very hard to ignore everyone else and just do my best.  It'll be awhile, but I am determined to get back into shape (after time off to have two babies) and back at the fitness level I was at when I got my black belt 7 years ago.  The little engine who could comes to mind "I think I can, I think I can.........."


----------



## shesulsa (Sep 8, 2005)

RevIV said:
			
		

> I like a lot of the responses that have been given so far and I thought I would share my personal experiences. I adapt the style of kempo that I teach to the individual, disabled or not. Everyone has slight differences in their mannerism, body makeup, and ability so each person does things a little different. With that said, I have 2 black belts both promoted over the past 2 years that have had to overcome some major differences. One of them has been blind for her entire life and the only activity she does has been Kempo for the past 20 years. When she came to me 5 years ago none of her previous instructors treated her like a Kempo student she could not even hold a crane stance for more than 4 seconds, so thats what we did first (she also has an obesity problem which hinders her balance) we then took all of her techniques and made them work off of a grab of some sort. I had to level with her and ask if she could hear me punching and if so to teach me, she couldnt so the initial block of most of the techniques were kind of inadaquete so like i said we moved them to touch. Needless to say after 5 years and talking to 2 of my instructors they said to me *"reaching black belt was about personal excellence" and that level is graded on the person not the group*. So she tested and passed. The next individual was in a major car wreck and was not supposed to live, let alone walk. he is now doing both with a black belt. So no, neither of these individuals jump through the air, but both have the heart and spirit of a black belt. Side note, the gentlemen who was never to walk, went through the entire black belt test with everyone else and did a great job, Sure he fell a few times, but don't we all, it's the ones who get back up who deserve the credit.
> In Peace,
> Jesse
> www.dpkempo.com


 This is the best post I've read in a long, long time.  I emphasized part of your post because this is something very important in our westernized culture of martial arts - the cultivation of heart and compassion so that we can be better martial artists, that people like your two black belts can reach out to others in the community with similar challenges and help them protect themselves and grow from *their* point of view, their side of the coin.

 When we define excellence as a list of things a person can physically accomplish, we emphasize specific abilities and tend to dsicriminate against people who can teach and maybe not quite do.  This is wrong.

 Excellence and achievement is relative - most people don't like that idea and it's a real shame.

 Kudos to you, your black belts, your lucky students. :asian:


----------



## RevIV (Sep 8, 2005)

Shesula and the rest of you guys are making me feel pretty good over here.  I've see that some of you have posts into the 1,000's and that was only my 7th one.  But thank you guys, been real hectic here at the school testing and a seminar that i am putting together has been eating up my time so thank you all.
In Peace
Jesse


----------



## MJS (Sep 9, 2005)

I'm in total agreement with the others Jesse!  That was an Awesome post! Very inspirational!

Keep up the great work with your students! :asian: 

Mike


----------



## kenpo tiger (Sep 9, 2005)

Thank you, Jesse, for your post. I love hearing about people succeeding against great odds.

As to the gentleman in our (MJ's and my) school, I had the honor of working with him one-on-one in class last night. 

Right before class began, I saw the mother of one of my Junior students outside the dojo, who told me she overheard him telling some curious moms about his prosthetic leg and how he got it. It's difficult to understand how Fate or whatever controls such things works. He had stopped to help someone whose car had broken down. He was pushing the disabled car off the road and was hit by another car, which led to his leg having to be amputated from the knee down.

I told him I was embarrassed for the intrusion on his privacy by those women, and he told me he actually welcomes questions about it because he can educate adults as well as children as to his 'ability'. 

He is very candid about what he can't do. He is also a force to be reckoned with. I thank him for teaching me things each time I work with him.


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 10, 2005)

Thank you, RevIV!  :asian:  I am deaf, and I am aware I present a challenge for my instructors.  They have to think through different ways of how to teach me.  Our training together have benefitted all of us.

  - Ceicei


----------



## RevIV (Sep 10, 2005)

No Ceicei what you present is the ability to teach your instructors on how to be better instructors, we thank you for coming in and helping us learn while you are learing.  You have strength above the normal student.  Everyone has fears when they walk into a new karate school you have courage.
In Peace
Jesse





			
				Ceicei said:
			
		

> Thank you, RevIV! :asian: I am deaf, and I am aware I present a challenge for my instructors. They have to think through different ways of how to teach me. Our training together have benefitted all of us.
> 
> - Ceicei


----------



## MA-Caver (Sep 10, 2005)

RevIV said:
			
		

> No Ceicei what you present is the ability to teach your instructors on how to be better instructors, we thank you for coming in and helping us learn while you are learing.  You have strength above the normal student.  Everyone has fears when they walk into a new karate school you have courage.
> In Peace
> Jesse


Not only courage but tenacity and patience as well. Once she sets her mind on something (whatever it is  ) then she goes all out to get it. Admirable traits indeed. :asian:


----------



## searcher (Sep 10, 2005)

RevIV said:
			
		

> No Ceicei what you present is the ability to teach your instructors on how to be better instructors, we thank you for coming in and helping us learn while you are learing.
> 
> You have strength above the normal student.
> 
> ...


 
Very true!   If it were not for the variety of students that we get we would not have to think very hard for ways to teach.    

I think we can all learn from the ones who have something that would normally set the rest of us back.    It is more than making us better instructors, it helps us want to give more and gain inspiration from you Ceicei.


----------



## Simon Curran (Sep 17, 2005)

This entire thread is giving me the warm fuzzies 

So many awesome tales of strength, courage, and determination in the face of adversity, which are a source of inspiration and motivation to all of us.

A slightly different, but nevertheless warm fuzzy generating story is that of one of the juniors at our club.
When he first joined, he did so because his parents were hoping that it would help to improve his co-ordination (about a year and a half ago) because at the time he could literally not run without falling over.
He is now a junior orange belt, and although not the most naturally gifted, he is one of the most determined and inquisitive students at the club.
He is unlikely to ever read this, but a quick mention in his honour,
Keep up the good work Jonas, Don and I are very proud of you.
Simon


----------



## Simon Curran (Sep 17, 2005)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> He is unlikely to ever read this, but a quick mention in his honour,
> Keep up the good work Jonas, Don and I are very proud of you.
> Simon


Thinking about it, just in case he ever does read it, the Danish version for his benefit,
Fortsæt med dit godt arbejdt, vi er begge to stolte af dig, og det er dine forældre også.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Sep 17, 2005)

kenpo tiger said:
			
		

> It's difficult to understand how Fate or whatever controls such things works. He had stopped to help someone whose car had broken down. He was pushing the disabled car off the road and was hit by another car, which led to his leg having to be amputated from the knee down.


KT _wow,_ and I just knew he was a nice guy!  It's obvious isn't it?  

Just a quick update, my instructor shared with me a that this student told him that he had been to a couple of different schools (different arts) and he was expected to be able to do what was _required _for certain moves, and he found that to be very frustrating at times.  He said that the thing he really liked about kenpo was that it really could be adapted to his strengths...so far so good!

Jesse I l:inlove:ve this line too ,"Everyone has fears when they walk into a new karate school you have courage."  That's very cool! :ultracool 

Simon thanks for sharing that. :asian:  I really like the idea of paying tribute to people like that.  If anyone else has great stories about students in their schools who have had to work through something either physical or emotional, I think we'd all like to read about them, so please continue to share...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 10, 2005)

I just wanted to give you all an update on this student.  He is doing fantastically!  I had the pleasure of having him in my class last Tuesday night.  He has all of the material for his yellow belt and will be testing soon.  I put him on the hot seat a bit because of that.  I expected of him what I would of any student, and he did phenomenally!  His techniques have all been adapted to meet his needs and to capitalize on using his prosthetic leg as an asset.  I have to say that my instructor has done an awesome job of working/adapting the techniques to his advantage.  Some we have had to adapt only slightly and others, for example we have him use the opponent for added balance and leverage in, removing kicks mostly and adding hand strikes and step-ins that keep him most balanced.  He is getting stronger.  His hand strikes are improving and his kicks during the focus pad drills were great!  I'm proud of his efforts, can you tell? :asian: 

This student has a fantastic sense of humor as well.   While working in a technique line he took several falls and he is a natural at rolling (more of a sideways roll) and is able to come back to a standing position fairly easily.  I complimented him on this and he jokingly said, "_Well, when you fall as often as I do you get good at it!"_  

The other thing is, he is due to get a new leg which is designed to work more like a natural leg and mimic the step of the other leg.  This could really improve his balance etc., I can't wait to see how it works out for him.  

Technology - it's amazing!


----------



## MJS (Dec 11, 2005)

Thats AWESOME MJ!!!  I'm glad to hear that he's still training hard!

Best of luck to him on his upcoming test!

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 11, 2005)

MJ, this is awesome news. You know, I saw a black belt with a prosthetic leg compete in the IKKAs in Long Beach, California years ago. Forms competition and techniques. He did very well and adapted a little for the leg - performed very well.

I'm particularly please that you're learning so much from adapting the learning process for this man.  Props to you!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks guys!  It's a great learning experience for us all, but the credit goes to the student for his perseverance and hard work! :asian:  On the subject of forms, that is a bigger challenge as steps in certain directions create imbalances.  This will be adapted over time as well.


----------



## kenposikh (Dec 11, 2005)

I have taught a student who was pretty well blind couldn't see anything past an inch from his eyes. Needless to say a lot of techniques became reactive and his sense of hearing certainly helped him when ascertaining where attacks were coming from. We also worked on his touch and feel senses to ascertain which hand was grabbing or pushing and working out from this the orientation of the arm.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 13, 2005)

kenposikh said:
			
		

> I have taught a student who was pretty well blind couldn't see anything past an inch from his eyes. Needless to say a lot of techniques became reactive and his sense of hearing certainly helped him when ascertaining where attacks were coming from. We also worked on his touch and feel senses to ascertain which hand was grabbing or pushing and working out from this the orientation of the arm.


Excellent! One of the things that I am always striving to improve is my sense of timing and partially I think it's a mental block, where I see the big guys coming in with a punch for instance, and I maybe block too soon because I don't want to let them into my space.  I have learned to improve on this, but it hasn't been easy.  I wonder, if I had to rely on my ears and other senses, other than my sight, if it would help to eliminate the anticipation.  How did your student do in terms of developing a sense of timing?  Was that possible?


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 13, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Excellent! One of the things that I am always striving to improve is my sense of timing and partially I think it's a mental block, where I see the big guys coming in with a punch for instance, and I maybe block too soon because I don't want to let them into my space. I have learned to improve on this, but it hasn't been easy. I wonder, if I had to rely on my ears and other senses, other than my sight, if it would help to eliminate the anticipation. How did your student do in terms of developing a sense of timing? Was that possible?



My instructor has, at times, put a blindfold on me.  Its a whole new world out there when doing martial arts without eyesight.  I didn't realize how much my balance depended upon sight.  It also forced me to focus upon the opponent's actions (as in "sticky hands").  Timing and sense of feel does get better because of the need to make it work.  It is then I understood the emphasis on proper "very close quarters" motion (especially the principle of contouring).

He does this (blindfolding) with many of his senior students.  For me, it is definitely a huge challenge as I cannot hear, so going deaf/blind is (even temporarily), shall I say, a new way of handling a fear?  

My instructor made the comment that if during a confrontation I became blind (maybe something put into my eye, for example), would I just stop there and panic, or would I then rely on whatever senses I have left to continue defending myself?  It gave me a lot of "food for thought" and a new perspective upon my abilities.

- Ceicei


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 17, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> My instructor has, at times, put a blindfold on me. Its a whole new world out there when doing martial arts without eyesight. I didn't realize how much my balance depended upon sight. It also forced me to focus upon the opponent's actions (as in "sticky hands"). Timing and sense of feel does get better because of the need to make it work. It is then I understood the emphasis on proper "very close quarters" motion (especially the principle of contouring).
> 
> He does this (blindfolding) with many of his senior students. For me, it is definitely a huge challenge as I cannot hear, so going deaf/blind is (even temporarily), shall I say, a new way of handling a fear?
> 
> ...


 Ceicei that is very interesting, especially from your perspective.  It sounds like you got a lot out of the experience!  Thanks for sharing.  Let us know what you learn over time from it.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 4, 2006)

A little update:

He got his yellow belt! artyon:  I unfortunately wasn't able to attend, but I got the rundown from him in class last night.  He had, _*that very day,*_ gotten his new leg, which is presenting him with many new challenges.  He had the old one for the last ten years, and this new one is designed to mimic more natural movement, like stair climbing for instance, but learning to walk on it is a different story!  He told me it is completely different and counter intuitive to what he needed to do in order to be successful with the old leg.  Some of the technology needs to be smoothed out as well (like it eats his pants so he, in typical male fashion uses duct tape on his new $60,000 leg to solve the problem :lol: ).  So considering all of that, I was amazed to find out that he decided to jump in and test with his new leg!!!  He apparently did very well on the test in spite of the kinks with the new leg.  He was very pleased with his techniques as was my instructor with his performance!   He looks great in his yellow belt!

 I worked on helping to develop for him a adaptation to a technique we have against a rear choke last night, and despite the frustrations he feels over the new technology, I can already see a difference in terms of stability with this new leg.  I can see some of why he is frustrated as there are many kinks to work out (the leg started to go into stair climbing mode a couple of times for no apparent reason during our workout).   Also, it's much nosier, so being a ninja may be out for him, but overall regardless of how he stands, he definitely stands as a true martial artist! :asian:


----------



## jdinca (Jan 4, 2006)

That's great! Shows he's got a lot of determination.

Was the technique you modified Dancer? If you don't mind sharing, what did you change?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 5, 2006)

> That's great! Shows he's got a lot of determination.


Yes he is definitely determined! 


> Was the technique you modified Dancer? If you don't mind sharing, what did you change?


No not Dancer but that one will present challenges though&#8230; It is a technique called Crash of the Eagle.   I&#8217;m happy to share, but I have to really think about how to convey this, I hope this makes sense  :

 In this technique the attack is a rear choke with a push from behind.  We are normally taught to use the momentum from the push to step our left foot into a front twist as we drop our weight and unwind from that to face our opponent.  We come around with our right arm and trap their arms. We break their grasp with a core body movement that involves our right shoulder in a kind of snapping motion as we turn.  His prosthetic leg is his left leg and he can not take that first step into the twist and maintain stability (basically twist stances are not a good idea for him), he can however use the prosthetic leg as a pivot point, so to begin we have him step the right leg to about 11:00 and break the hold using the same core body movement just to the opposite side and not in a twist.  He then uses his left arm for the trap and subsequent hand strikes.  We had him anchor his left elbow in their right elbow with a frictional pull slightly down (this is instead of the original trap) this gives him more balance as he can use his opponent's body to help with his stability.  In the regular technique there's a series of hand strikes that follow the trap...they are:  elbow to sternum following up and striking under the chin with the elbow, and then coming back down with a heel palm to the bridge of the nose and following through with a claw down the face which we roll into a backfist to the right side of the opponent&#8217;s head and then that rolls down to a chop to right side of his throat (orbiting the hands for checks).  To maintain his stability we have him do an elbow to the sternum and then keeping his elbow anchored to his opponent&#8217;s body a chop to the left side of his opponent&#8217;s throat on a 45 degree angle.  We eliminated the chin and nose strikes because they were causing him to disengage too much leaving him vulnerable in terms of balance&#8230;normally from the chop we drop into a closed kneel and do a hammer to the groin with an exiting back kick&#8230;we eliminated the kick and have him follow up with a pushing elbow strike to the body followed by a hammer to the groin - so he drops the hammer on the exit, but not in a closed kneel&#8230;as he steps out. 

I had one of our biggest and heaviest students work this on him so we could really challenge him to make sure he could make it work.  I had the student attack him with a hard push and he was able to withstand that and break his grasp using the momentum from the push (as we normally would) and soon the big guy was complaining about how well it was working! LOL  He did great.  We will revisit it next time to be sure it all works for him, and as he gets to know his new leg and its capabilities things can be changed if they are advantageous.


----------



## jdinca (Jan 5, 2006)

As soon as you said Crash of the Eagle I thought, "ahh, must be the left leg." Nice job just switching it to the left side with a little modification.

We teach this technique with four extensions to our white belts. There's only one or two hand strikes in each one with the focus being on the cross step and the pivot.

Please keep us updated on other modifications you make. I'm sure some will be happy to plagerize. No need to reivent the wheel!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 5, 2006)

jdinca said:
			
		

> As soon as you said Crash of the Eagle I thought, "ahh, must be the left leg." Nice job just switching it to the left side with a little modification.
> 
> We teach this technique with four extensions to our white belts. There's only one or two hand strikes in each one with the focus being on the cross step and the pivot.
> 
> Please keep us updated on other modifications you make. I'm sure some will be happy to plagerize. No need to reivent the wheel!


Thanks.  There is a challenge for us as instructors now to remember not only our 170 techniques, but all of his as well.  I've been considering videotaping him.  At some point if I get his permission maybe I can keep a record of it for others to learn from in that way.


----------



## MJS (Jan 5, 2006)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> A little update:
> 
> He got his yellow belt! artyon: I unfortunately wasn't able to attend, but I got the rundown from him in class last night. He had, _*that very day,*_ gotten his new leg, which is presenting him with many new challenges. He had the old one for the last ten years, and this new one is designed to mimic more natural movement, like stair climbing for instance, but learning to walk on it is a different story! He told me it is completely different and counter intuitive to what he needed to do in order to be successful with the old leg. Some of the technology needs to be smoothed out as well (like it eats his pants so he, in typical male fashion uses duct tape on his new $60,000 leg to solve the problem :lol: ). So considering all of that, I was amazed to find out that he decided to jump in and test with his new leg!!! He apparently did very well on the test in spite of the kinks with the new leg. He was very pleased with his techniques as was my instructor with his performance! He looks great in his yellow belt!
> 
> I worked on helping to develop for him a adaptation to a technique we have against a rear choke last night, and despite the frustrations he feels over the new technology, I can already see a difference in terms of stability with this new leg. I can see some of why he is frustrated as there are many kinks to work out (the leg started to go into stair climbing mode a couple of times for no apparent reason during our workout). Also, it's much nosier, so being a ninja may be out for him, but overall regardless of how he stands, he definitely stands as a true martial artist! :asian:


 
Thats Awesome!!!:ultracool  I gald to see that hes not letting this disability hinder his MA training!!  He will certainly be an inspiration for others that may be in a similar situation.

Mike


----------



## Sigung86 (Jan 6, 2006)

First time in this thread.  Feels good to see so much sweat equity going into the new Black Belts coming along.

I have a fellow who joined me this past summer.  He's 70 years old, has had quad bypass surgery.  He has the heart of a lion and works very hard at it.  We do modify some techs for him, and it is a bit difficult to drop on one knee (for instance).  But that, basically, is the spirit of Kenpo.  It modifies to the individual in this particular instance.  He sent me an email the other day saying that his New Year resolution was to work out at least 3 times a week, and become a Black Belt, God willing.  (His words)... 

I will be there for him as long as he needs.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Jan 6, 2006)

Sigung86 said:
			
		

> First time in this thread. Feels good to see so much sweat equity going into the new Black Belts coming along.
> 
> I have a fellow who joined me this past summer. He's 70 years old, has had quad bypass surgery. He has the heart of a lion and works very hard at it. We do modify some techs for him, and it is a bit difficult to drop on one knee (for instance). But that, basically, is the spirit of Kenpo. It modifies to the individual in this particular instance. He sent me an email the other day saying that his New Year resolution was to work out at least 3 times a week, and become a Black Belt, God willing. (His words)...
> 
> I will be there for him as long as he needs.


Sigung86 wow that's awesome!  Thanks for sharing your story. :asian:  If you can, please drop in here and let us know how he is doing, and what things you are doing to make Kenpo work for him. It would be very interesting for us to follow along.

Thanks,
MJ


----------



## Gin-Gin (Jan 18, 2006)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> He got his yellow belt! artyon: I unfortunately wasn't able to attend, but I got the rundown from him in class last night. He had, _*that very day,*_ gotten his new leg, which is presenting him with many new challenges. He apparently did very well on the test in spite of the kinks with the new leg. He was very pleased with his techniques as was my instructor with his performance! He looks great in his yellow belt! I worked on helping to develop for him a adaptation to a technique we have against a rear choke last night, and despite the frustrations he feels over the new technology, I can already see a difference in terms of stability with this new leg. I can see some of why he is frustrated as there are many kinks to work out (the leg started to go into stair climbing mode a couple of times for no apparent reason during our workout). Also, it's much nosier, so being a ninja may be out for him, but overall regardless of how he stands, he definitely stands as a true martial artist!


Wonderful news, MJ! *Congrats* *to both of you!* :asian: :cheers: I've been feeling sorry for myself with injuries lately, but will think of your student & Sigung86's student to inspire me to keep going! :karate:





			
				Sigung86 said:
			
		

> He's 70 years old, has had quad bypass surgery. He has the heart of a lion and works very hard at it. We do modify some techs for him, and it is a bit difficult to drop on one knee (for instance). But that, basically, is the spirit of Kenpo. It modifies to the individual in this particular instance.


Which is why I love it so much.


----------

